# Bucks county, PA 2yr old female, obedience trained



## Smoktya (Jun 8, 2010)

Dog Needs A Home


says ideal situation is only dog, about 90lbs, basic obedience trained. Looks very healthy!!!


----------



## gsdraven (Jul 8, 2009)

Our 2 yr old German Shepherd is UTD on shots, about 90 pounds,basic obedience trained with
sitting, lay down, listens to commands, and is crate trained.

The ideal situation for her is the only dog and she must have space to run and play. 

Rehoming with small adoption fee


----------



## turkeyhunter94 (Jul 16, 2009)

Is the dog still avail? How much is the fee?


----------



## SWCC50 (Jun 21, 2009)

that pic looks different then the one on craigslist.. 

one was of an all black the other of a black/tan?


----------



## MaggieRoseLee (Aug 17, 2001)

What's going on ? Different pictures??? 
*gsdraven* 
Moderator where did you get your photo???


----------

